# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > سوال: validation کردن PasswordBox

## abasfar

سلام 
دوستان نیاز به اعتبار سنجی PasswordBox دارم تا براش یک Style بسازم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Mori Bone

> سلام 
> دوستان نیاز به اعتبار سنجی PasswordBox دارم تا براش یک Style بسازم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


کامل تر بپرسید

----------


## abasfar

ممنون از توجه شما
در واقع من می خوام دو عمل زیر را انجام بدم
passwordbox1 را بpasswordbox2 مقایسه کنم تا هر دوتا مقدار یکسان داشته باشندواسه passwordbox1 یک کد regex بنویسم که مثلا حتما از فرمت بندی متن خاص پیروی کنه
حالا تو کد xaml یک styleبنویسم که اگر خطا داده شد علاوه بر این خط قرمز دور PasswordBox کشیده بشه دکمه ثبت نام نیز غیرفعال بشه

اگه کنترلر من از نوع TextBox بود با کد زیر پیاده سازی می کردم اما  نمی دونم این پیاده سازی تو PasswordBox چه جوری هست

<TextBox.Text>
                            <Binding Path="Password">
                                <Binding.ValidationRules>
                                    <vld:VldPassword/>
                                </Binding.ValidationRules>
                            </Binding>
                        </TextBox.Text>


تو این کد من توسط کلاس VldPassword هرکاری که برای اعتبار سنجی نیازم بود می توانستم انجام بدم و مقدار برگشتی این کلاس ValidationResult بود

----------


## abasfar

از دوستان کسی به این موضوع برخورد نکرده ؟!؟!؟!

----------

